# Zephyrus Tank and Coils in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (22/6/15)

*We have new stock of the Zephyrus Tank and at the even better price of only R455.*








http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/zephyrus-sub-ohm-tank-by-youde



*The OCC Coils are now in stock as well.





Get them here: 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/zephyrus-occ-coils

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (22/6/15)

Good day good sirs at sir Vape will u be getting extra glass for the Zephrus


----------



## Sir Vape (22/6/15)

The unit does come with a spare glass. I do have a few in stock if you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (23/6/15)

will you be getting in the ni200 temp control coils


----------



## Sir Vape (23/6/15)

Yeah we will def be getting them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (23/6/15)

gotta get myself one of these after payday, hopefully you will still have stock for me this time


----------



## Sir Vape (23/6/15)

Cool bro


----------

